# Meditation? Yoga?



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm thinking of taking a some sort of class to learn how to meditate. I figure it could help me feel more centered and focused and less anxious, plus it will help me get out to meet new people. I was thinking of taking a class at my gym, but my gym (a university gym) offers only yoga. I'm okay with learning the meditation part of yoga, but from what I hear, there are a lot of positions and physical exercises to learn that I'm not too keen on.

Does anyone do yoga? What would be involved in a beginner's yoga class?


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

I took a yoga class that was supposedly for beginners (among other levels). It was by far the most difficult workout I've done in my life. I thought yoga was physically easy, but it turns out it involves extensive stretching, balancing, and uncomfortable stillness. Additionally all windows were shut (this was in July) and the temperature reached an unbearable level. I was completely tired, stressed, and sweaty by the end of the hour. Needless to say I will never return to yoga class, at least not for the yoga (the class was 98% girls).

It's funny though because I just saw my friend who had come back from her yoga class. She reported the yoga got her feeling relaxed, happy and even loving herself more. And I agreed that she seemed considerably more relaxed, happy and energetic having been to yoga class.

So it's apparently an individual (gender-based?) thing -- yoga could get you feeling really good like my friend, or really uncomfortable, like me. Maybe you should try it, just once -- just make sure it's a beginners class and you can leave if you're not feeling it.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I signed up for it, figured I'd check it out.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I've actually always wanted to do yoga expecially now that I'm doing Judo. I say you should go for it. I know that things have improved alot since I started working out. You feel alot better coming out of the class defiently more calm and focused. The chatter in your head will reduce alot too after class. Yoga classes normally have alot of women which is a plus if you don't like the overly macho atmosphere of lifting weights at a gym.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I checked out the class, and there was a lot of stretching, posing, and pretending to be Indian, but no meditation. I asked the instructor if there would be much meditation, and she said there wouldn't be. Oh well. I'll probably sign up for a class specifically for meditation in the fall when there will be more classes around. That, or I'll go back to doing capoeira.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yoga is the kind of thing I'd never get into. When I was a kid, my mother put me into a karate class and we had to do all those stretching things. Yeah. Needless to say I'm about as flexible as a plank. It's relaxing to watch someone else (who's good at it) do yoga. It's like ballet. It's awesome to watch. Not so much fun to do it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally I love yoga. The benefits are not only flexibility, but can involve every single component of fitness depending on what type of yoga you take because not all are treated equally. It can be a crapshoot to find a class that suits your interests. There a class like power yoga, which involves long holds of poses followed by fast movement to other ones, to asana, which focuses more on flexibility and opening up your hips and joints, to more meditative ones, which focuses on concentration and breathing. In a few years when I really get good, I hope to get certified and teach it to others. I also want start learning a hindi-based style of yoga, a more original form. 

It's also interesting you mention Capoeira because that's what got me into yoga in the first place. I did Capoeira for a year to gain more flexibility, I took a yoga class and the first time I thought I would be all right because I lifted mad weights at the time and ran a lot, I thought no problem. By the end of that class, I thought I was going to die, I could barely do anything, I found out how inflexible I was, how bad my posture was, how bad my core strength was despite having a chiseled six-pack. That day changed my entire approach to my routine and personal philosophy on exercise. 

I taken yoga for 3 years now, I went from a point where bending down, I couldn't touch my ankles to now bending out and I can lay my palms on the floor comfortably.


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

Yoga is surprisingly rigorous, but I really love it. I took a class about a year ago for beginners, but because there were so few people I ended up getting a lot of 101 time with the teacher. Sometimes, I still practice the stretches I learned. 

I used to practice meditation too, but I didn't seem to gain much from it. For me, it's more practical just to find time to write my thoughts down in a journal.


----------



## anandikav (Aug 5, 2009)

hey i am also intrested in yoga and mediation.
can any one suggest me.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

For depression, anxiety, migraines etc... the preferred yoga technique is called Pranayama.

You dont need to go to classes for that.

What you learn at yoga classes is for allround development (physical, mental ,emotional). 
Since you dont need the physical part , you can skip a majority of the exercises.

Pranayama basically means breathing exercises.
You can sit on the floor in a lotus position or sit on a chair.

The 3 main exercises are -
1. Anulom Vilom
2. Kapalbhathi
3. Brahmari

Search on youtube for "Ramdev yoga" . He is the preferred teacher for indians living in the US.

Let me know if you have specific questions.

Jer


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yoga is awesome. I've only taken beginner classes of yoga and it's really strengthened my body. You should try it 2 or 3 times before you decide if it's right for you or not because it takes some time to get used to.


----------



## DTrotter9 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mango7 said:


> Yoga is awesome. I've only taken beginner classes of yoga and it's really strengthened my body. You should try it 2 or 3 times before you decide if it's right for you or not because it takes some time to get used to.


Yes, u r right. . In my opinion if you want to find a permanent cure then pls go for PRANAYAM an old form of Yoga very quick in revealing our anxiety and depression. And also good sleep and good healthy foods r helps u a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've taken up basic meditation & yoga but I've not gone to any classes for either.

Over time I put together some basic poses that I've come across & now have a simple routine that goes from pose to pose breaking for some seconds between each one and also including deep breathing. If you're looking for a class for both the meditation/yoga as well as to meet people I can't help you there but if you're just interested in doing something similar me by creating your own routine then I recommend joining *Yoga Today*. Once you do they have weekly videos showcases some poses. Each video is around a minute so it's not too much in one sitting & it allows you to mix in match to make a routine.

For meditation I just sit with my thoughts allowing them to exhaust themselves regardless of whether they are positive or negative. Once my mind has settled then I may introduce some mantras such as "Acknowledge & Release" or "Love & Compassion". All while I'm doing deep breathing during my meditations. I have a playlist on my itunes called "Meditation Sounds" should I wish to have something playing in the background also


----------



## Starfox (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey folks ive just noticed this thread, ive posted a topic in a different section to do with Meditation its worth a look here 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/transcendental-meditation-is-curing-my-sa-70218/


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've taken up basic meditation & yoga but I've not gone to any classes for either.
> 
> Over time I put together some basic poses that I've come across & now have a simple routine that goes from pose to pose breaking for some seconds between each one and also including deep breathing. If you're looking for a class for both the meditation/yoga as well as to meet people I can't help you there but if you're just interested in doing something similar me by creating your own routine then I recommend joining *Yoga Today*. Once you do they have weekly videos showcases some poses. Each video is around a minute so it's not too much in one sitting & it allows you to mix in match to make a routine.
> 
> For meditation I just sit with my thoughts allowing them to exhaust themselves regardless of whether they are positive or negative. Once my mind has settled then I may introduce some mantras such as "Acknowledge & Release" or "Love & Compassion". All while I'm doing deep breathing during my meditations. I have a playlist on my itunes called "Meditation Sounds" should I wish to have something playing in the background also


That's pretty cool, I'm probably going to sign up just for the videos, it's pretty good instruction. My only criticism against self teaching exclusively is you could be making mistakes on your poses and there is no one to help you in corrections. I been doing it for 3 years and know so many moves by heart, but I still get corrections on different things. There's something you can always improve on and you'll learn a bit by watching other people doing it and you'll have one of those a-ha moments.

If you enjoy doing yoga, you should contemplate taking advantage of a demo offering for a class and you'll be doing something you enjoy. No pressure to socialize, just to learn. Think about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> That's pretty cool, I'm probably going to sign up just for the videos, it's pretty good instruction. My only criticism against self teaching exclusively is you could be making mistakes on your poses and there is no one to help you in corrections. I been doing it for 3 years and know so many moves by heart, but I still get corrections on different things. There's something you can always improve on and you'll learn a bit by watching other people doing it and you'll have one of those a-ha moments.
> 
> If you enjoy doing yoga, you should contemplate taking advantage of a demo offering for a class and you'll be doing something you enjoy. No pressure to socialize, just to learn. Think about it.


I have thought of trying a class but I've just not worked up the nerve to do it, one day though


----------



## mm222 (Aug 17, 2009)

jer said:


> For depression, anxiety, migraines etc... the preferred yoga technique is called Pranayama.
> 
> You dont need to go to classes for that.
> 
> ...


..I can vouch for that, as it does do wonders. You need a block of undisturbed time as it does take deep concentration on your breath. Also I recommend doing this away from any others who are not doing it as well (so self-consciousness does not distract your mind), you need to be fully involved, and have FRESH air to breathe, so open a window, etc... as you are breathing deeper than you have ever been used to. If done right like the yogi's do it you will feel HIGH. Yes an oxygen high, extremely relaxing, vibrant, healthy and pleasant.

You are above any anxiety at that point...but unfortunately it does not last forever.:roll

This has been my experience with pranayama with a very good yoga teacher. Its been a while since I last tried it, but am inspired to do it again. Thanks for the reminder.

p.s. I HIGHLY recommend you seek out an experienced yoga teacher who is also well versed in pranayama techniques (not all are! as this is not the main area they teach yoga practitioners in). Do with their help the first few times to develop a good enough technique and habits to do it on your own time (im serious, it just doesnt have the same effect if you dont have someone making sure your doing it right at first. Its too easy to slack...and once you slack, you dont get the benefits)

All very positive suggestions,

I also want to add that any form of YOGA or MARTIAL ARTS (except the 'drunken money') can only help you on your path to becoming more healthy, strong, and relaxed. Anxiety and depression will simply not be an issue of you have enough of those three things within. That much I do know. Well money helps too...lol

Cheers all~


----------



## ammbird (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm taking my first yoga class this week after many people recommending it for stress and anxiety. 

Martial arts looks like fun as well.


----------



## troyzeedaan (Oct 27, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes of-course, yoga is the best exercise to keep yourself healthy and fit, especially doing this workout early in morning keeps you fit and smart whole the day.
________________
Supplements


----------

